# Crimson Trace?



## mike4132 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Crimson Trace grips on an M&P? I haven't had a handgun with Crimson Trace grips yet, but they fit on an M&P so well I can't see a reason not to get them. 

I own a Glock 23 and checked out laser grips for it but it's just far too bulky for an all ready bulky gun. The M&P grips just "feel right".

I guess it doesn't matter since I all ready ordered it! Now I just have to wait for "big brother" to give me my approval. Damned background checks always make we wait on a conditonal. Drives me nuts, but that's a topic for a different thread..............


----------

